# New Outbacker In Mass



## 508Kevinp (Sep 21, 2008)

Just took home my new 2009 250RS and am thrilled so far (camped out in the driveway)! I towed her with an '05 F150 5.4, 3.73 gears and an Edge Performance PCM. She towed great, the PCM made a big difference and for the record I love the two tone cabinets.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome !*

And congratulations on the new Outback!

I suppose that the two-tone cabinets are not all as bad as some of us make them out to be, but we are all used to the solid white cabinets. That is what made the Outback trailers stand out amongst all the SOBs out there. As much as we lament the solid white cabinet's disappearance, we will be hard pressed to find another manufacturer with white cabinets. So it's not like we can switch to another brand that has them. In the end, it boils down to quality and amenities and cost. And it sounds like you have discovered what the rest of us have - the Outbacks give us more bang for our buck, so to speak.

So now - where will you be going on that first camping trip? (Other than your driveway) We just took short trips the first few times out, but before we'd had ours for a year, we towed to Disney World and back. It's a great trip, and you won't find a better campground anywhere. And definately no campgrounds can provide the "activities" that you'll find there.

Glad you found us. Hope we can help you out any time you have a question.

Happy Outbacking,

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Lots of good information on this site. Wehn you can, post some pics of the nww TT!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to another Mass-ite! There are a couple of rallies coming up- one in NH, and another in CT... Maybe see you then...?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Welcome to another Mass-ite! There are a couple of rallies coming up- one in NH, and another in CT... Maybe see you then...?


Mass-ite







thats not what we call you guys









Anyway welcome and try to hit one of the rallies coming up before the end of the season.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 508Kevinp
















 and Congrats!! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> Welcome to another Mass-ite! There are a couple of rallies coming up- one in NH, and another in CT... Maybe see you then...?


Mass-ite







thats not what we call you guys









Anyway welcome and try to hit one of the rallies coming up before the end of the season.

John
[/quote]

Mass-ites are what we call each other. Mass-HoLeS are what everyone else calls us. It's just that they dont understand us....


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on the new TT!!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe you can join us at the Fall Rally in NH. There are still Water & Electric sites open! Fall Rally Link


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome, There are a couple of us going to Normandy Farms the weekend of Nov. 7-9. It's a nice place with a indoor pool to use. Maybe something to think about.


----------

